# Crookham Visitors?!?! Was it you?



## Chopper (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi. I was exploring Crookham Manor on Sunday, when we met some other explorers. A local guy with his girlfriend, and they'd picked up another explorer whilst in there...Was it you?
I know the chap in question uses this site, I wouldn't mind finding him. He mentioned somewhere to me, and I can't for the life of me think where it was.

There were three of us (one woman, two blokes), and we scared your missus when we appeared!  Also, just so you know who we are, I was the one confused at seeing you eat a whole raw pepper...! And we left our names on the Scrabble board...remember us now??

If you could get in touch in PM, that would be great!!

Thanks,

Chopper


----------

